# Meat yield



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I just got my elk back from the processor. I shot a 1 1/2 year old cow. I took the processor 4 quarters, two full backstraps and two full tenderloins. I got 27 lbs of burger, 21 lbs of roast, and only 3 lbs of back strap and tenderloins back for a total of 51 lbs of meat. I know that processors usually give you back less than you would expect but I am really blown away that I only got 3 lbs of back strap and tenderloins combined. What do you all think? Is this a normal yield or should I have got more meat back. Fyi I shot the elk in the front shoulder and only one of the front quarters had bullet damage, and the meat was extremely clean and cold when it was dropped off.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Just curious, why did you take the backstraps and tenderloins if they were presumably already cut out?


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Seems low to me, on a normal sized cow i usualy end up with 50-70lbs ground.

I agree with SC, trust no one with the backstrap and loins, couple cuts and your bagged up and ready to go in the freezer.

But all in all, yes, thats extremmely low in my opinion.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That is really low, even calves produce close to 60 pounds of meat.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Where did you take it?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Were your quarters hind and front legs only as in leaving the rib cage and neck in the hills? A full yearling size cow carcass (1 to 1-1/2 yrs old) will weigh in at 180 to 200 lbs on the rail.

If the steak cuts had not been cleaned and trimmed up, you'd know it. That will cut into finished yield weight. Also, roasts will take away from grind weight.

Next time, weigh the "quarters" with the bone in prior to get a better idea. Most smaller elk leg bones come in at 10 lbs each multiplied by 4 and there is 40 lbs of "meat" gone...


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

From my records just looking at cow elk you should figure about 8 lbs for bones. and around 20% total loss per quarter by the time bone is removed and meat is trimmed well. Back straps will have a pound or two of loss depending on how you trim them and tender loin has no loss.

Just guessing here but I would say both tinder loin weighted close to 2 pounds and you probably had 8 ish in back strap so 10 ish pounds total. You should have gotten back probably close to 8 pound for these cuts.

Overall I would expect at least 80 off a cow this age unless you shot the heck out of her and there was a bunch of loss there. I would say your missing at least 20 to 30 pounds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did they give you the hanging weight when you brought it in? It also should be on your receipt since that is what most butchers charge you on.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*Meat lbs*

What was the weight of the meat you took in???" How did you get the meat to your vehicle?? How long did your meat sit prior to delivering to the butcher??"? 
I give butcher's the benefit condition of meat delivered to butchered a lot. Tell us all.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't know what the hanging weight I brought in was, he never told me. I usually process my own but I was sharing this elk with a friend and he really wanted to pay to get it done so I let him convince me to drop it off. The cow was shot on the southwest desert unit. She was field dressed and hanging in the shade within an hour of being shot. The animal was quartered on a tarp in camp and was very clean. All the meat was put on ice in a big cooler and delivered to the processor the next day. There was no spoilage. I trimmed the neck and rib meat but I took that home and gave it to the dogs. I have shot 9 cow and spike, and this elk seemed to be an average sized cow elk. I double checked the meat and I have 1 package with 2 tenderloins that weighs half a pound. That's it for tenderloins one half of a pound, and five packs of backstraps at a total of 2.5 pounds of back strap steaks. I am kind of pissed at this point. If a Leo found me in the field only taking 3 lbs of back strap from an elk I would get a ticket. I worked really hard to shoot and take care of this elk so I could enjoy some good meat.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Frankly, it sounds like you might have gotten a deer back based on those weights.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For those reading this take it as a lesson learned. 

Get the amount of meat left at the butcher on your receipt when you take it in. If they don't want to weigh it and let you know then go to another butcher. 

On this one there is no way to really know what happened without knowing how much meat and bone was left. Just trying to figure it out by saying that it was a average cow is hard to come up with a figure. Every time all 3 or 5 of them that I dropped of a animal to be butchered they gave me the hanging weight of what was brought in. Even when I just brought in scraps for processed meat they gave me the weight.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have shot spikes (so 1.5 year old bulls) the last 2 years in a row on the archery hunt. Each bull yielded a little over 100 pounds of meat. A 1.5 year old bull will probably generally be a little bigger than a 1.5 year old cow, but I wouldn't think there would be anywhere near the size difference that the meat yield should be double in favor of the bull. Yeah, seems way low.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to talk bad about butchers, have been doing it for years in regards to game meat processing. Well the last few years I have been going to the butcher usually during a rifle season to pick up pork trim or beef tallow to process something I shot during muzzy season and now I just feel sorry for the poor butcher trying to make a living dealing with the crappy game meat they get dropped off. Elk piled in the back of a pickup with the hide on in 70 degree weather, deer on the back of a suburban in a hitch carrier covered in mud and animals all shot to crap with guts still hanging out of the cavity.

I would imagine that the butcher tends to get a little more heavy handed with the knife as the season drags on after dealing with one nasty animal after the other.

I have no desire to have my meat mixed in with the mess they have to deal with.


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

This didn't happen to be in Utah county did it? I had a similar thing happen with my animal this year at one where I've usually had great luck. 

After getting a little steak, jerky meat, and some sausage, they said nothing was left over for burger. That was the main thing I told them I was after. 

Not only did I get less than expected I also got a $100 processing fee + weight for a quartered and skinned animal. Was not happy with them this go round. 

Not trying to complain, just wondering if it might be the same place. Like I said good luck in the past, but not this year. Still have a cow tag and wondering if it was a fluke or need to take my animal somewhere else.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

No it wasn't in Utah county.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i got that much off a late season calf a few years back. at least the butcher didn't dump out your boned out meat on the dirty asphalt and grind your backstraps. i'm picky about a butcher these days. unless i'm pressed for time i'll just do it myself.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Having taken 3 elk and one deer to the same private butcher I have never questioned if I was getting my own meat back or worried if he was cutting off more than needed, well worth the hour drive each way to his small shop. I have posted Carl's info on here a few times in the past, really awesome guy who I hope is around for a long time.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Back straps alone would have given you 8lbs. I cut a spike bull up this year, and had 50lb of ground, 20lb in steak, and four roast. 


I never take wild game to a butcher. Been screwed once, and it wont happen again.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I shot a calf one year and she yielded around 60lbs. of various cuts once processed.

I brought her out whole, and dropped her off skinned w/o a head, cut off at the knees.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I was reading thru this thread while having something to eat while getting ready to cut and wrap the tenderloins and back straps from the spike bull I shot on the muzzle hunt. 
I thought that was quite ironic, and got my interest. 

I weighed the yield after I got them cut and wrapped. I trim so they are pretty and ready for the pan. 
Combined it ended up just a hair over the 10 lbs mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## Cheater (Feb 8, 2012)

I realize there are some situations that require a butcher, but man for the price it costs to process a couple animals you can set yourself up with some really nice equipment and do exactly how you like it. 

Muddydogs makes a good point too about the condition a lot of animals arrive at the butcher in (not saying this was the case with this particular elk).


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheater said:


> I realize there are some situations that require a butcher, but man for the price it costs to process a couple animals you can set yourself up with some really nice equipment and do exactly how you like it.
> 
> Muddydogs makes a good point too about the condition a lot of animals arrive at the butcher in (not saying this was the case with this particular elk).


sorry but for 34.99 you can get all you need to start at cabela's. an outdoor edge game processing kit. the first few animals you do take the longest. but with time you can really fly and you know what you are getting back.

however if i ever get the chance to get my bison then i would for sure take everything but the back straps and tenderloins in to a trusted butcher.


----------



## Cheater (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think we're disagreeing...Maybe I wasn't clear. Instead of paying a butcher year after year, buy your own equipment, process it how you like it, and know that you're getting your animal back.

I'm sure the $35 kit is great, but with a little investment you can get a great grinder, dehydrator, etc. and have all sorts of fun.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm not disagreeing with you in fact i agree 100 percent with you. was just letting people know how cheap it is to start doing your own game animals. the grinders and other equipment are well worth the costs as well. there are also a lot of great instructional videos you can look up to help get you started. in no time you will be good enough to get a deer cut and packaged in under an hour. an elk will take a little bit longer. but hey you will know it is yours. :smile:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

If you want to process your own at home, and have the time, LEM products are good but go with Victorinox (or something similar) cutlery equipment. It's better steel than Outdoor Edge. The secret to enjoying cutting your own is to have a sharp blade.

There are always dicey, fly-by-night meat processors out there, just like mechanics, plumbers, and contractors.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Besides a grinder if you are doing your own butchering you should have 99% of what you need already at your home or in your hunting kit. 

A large kitchen knife works just fine for cutting steaks if you have boned out the meat. Even boneless roast can be cut with the standard kitchen knife. For bones if you are a hunter you should own a bone saw. For a grinder do a search on here for the 99 Dollar grinder review. Then all you need to do is to find a store that sells butcher paper and plastic wrap. Wrap the meat in the plastic wrap first getting as much of the air out of the package as possible. Then wrap it in butcher paper. Take a Sharpie and write on the package what is inside. Then freeze. 

I never heard of deer and elk burger until I had been hunting for quite a few years. All of our scrap meat went into the stew meat package. We never ground anything but then we didn't have a grinder at that time. 

Sometimes I wonder how we ever did anything without all these modern grinders, vacuum sealers and specialty knifes back when we just couldn't afford these things.

As for time you can cut up a deer in a night. I usually take 2 nights to cut up a good size bull elk. The last cow that I cut up took me and a friend around 6 hours total and that was grinding the burger with a hand grinder. He had never cut up a animal and it was a teaching experience.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd stay clear of the "cheap priced" grinders, etc. It's the same as "cheap" hunting boots, coats, gloves, scope, rifle, and on. It's cheap for a reason. If it's within your budget, spend the money ONCE, not three times. 


I found a Meat Grinder/Stuffer combo from a closing down butcher shop and some knifes and other items (20 years ago.) I paid $500 for it all. The Grinder alone I'm sure cost $1000+ new, or more. I have no idea how many deer, elk, antelope have been ground since I've had it. I know from not paying attention it will grind a 1+1 oak stick and not even grunt.:shock: 

If your going to process your own game, I'd look for these items.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've also been involved in a few meat cutting parties in my old neighborhood. Someone would get an elk and invite 2-3 more guys over to help process it. It'd take 2-3 hours, and then the reward at the end were some new york steaks on the grill, and a share bag with a roast, a few steaks, and couple pounds of burger. Most of us each had our $100 grinders, and we'd bring them over and share. One thing I came to really appreciate is a fishing fillet knife. Perfect for cutting the silver skin off, and also for deboning the meat. The flexibility and sharpness of the blade are excellent for that stuff. And I was using the $10 fillet knife from the fishing section from Walmart. Best $10 I've ever spent when it comes to dealing with game meat.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I've also been involved in a few meat cutting parties in my old neighborhood. Someone would get an elk and invite 2-3 more guys over to help process it. It'd take 2-3 hours, and then the reward at the end were some new york steaks on the grill, and a share bag with a roast, a few steaks, and couple pounds of burger. Most of us each had our $100 grinders, and we'd bring them over and share. One thing I came to really appreciate is a fishing fillet knife. Perfect for cutting the silver skin off, and also for deboning the meat. The flexibility and sharpness of the blade are excellent for that stuff. And I was using the $10 fillet knife from the fishing section from Walmart. Best $10 I've ever spent when it comes to dealing with game meat.


Well I see GaryFish is a big spender, $10 for a fillet knife is kind of flaunting your cash I would say. I'm more of the $2.98 fillet knife kind of guy. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Fillet-Knife-6/188892796?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=1708&adid=22222222227064222535&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=167035174242&wl4=pla-273420420689&wl5=9029824&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=188892796&wl13=1708&veh=sem&gclid=Cj0KCQiA2o_fBRC8ARIsAIOyQ-lWg_2rdkSVRAi1d0X38-3aJTov45j5FH4_o8UnN0mg5aaNBYDxsJ8aAgYXEALw_wcB

I've had good luck with my LEM #8 575 grinder that runs around $100. I've got close to 2000 pounds of meat through mine in the last 5 years without a problem.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Dudes
I just happened to look on KSL and found these old stuffers. https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/54150302 If you want to put in a little work cleaning one up they would make a great stuffer for $80.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> I'd stay clear of the "cheap priced" grinders, etc. It's the same as "cheap" hunting boots, coats, gloves, scope, rifle, and on. It's cheap for a reason. If it's within your budget, spend the money ONCE, not three times.
> 
> I found a Meat Grinder/Stuffer combo from a closing down butcher shop and some knifes and other items (20 years ago.) I paid $500 for it all. The Grinder alone I'm sure cost $1000+ new, or more. I have no idea how many deer, elk, antelope have been ground since I've had it. I know from not paying attention it will grind a 1+1 oak stick and not even grunt.:shock:
> 
> If your going to process your own game, I'd look for these items.


I agree with this to an extent, but there are actually some less-expensive grinders out there that perform really well.

Goob's thread on the $99 grinder shows that.

My hunting group split the cost of an STX turboforce grinder on Amazon with stuffing attachments and a foot pedal for under $200.

We have processes 2 bull elk, 4 doe antelope, and a mule deer buck with it this year, and it has had zero issues. Powers through the meat like it's nothing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I ran my $100 Cabelas grinder into the ground. (see what I did there?) After 10 years, I finally stripped the gears out. It had been through a dozen deer, a dozen elk through the previously mentioned elk cutting parties, and hundreds of pounds of beef and pork. The price of burger in the store is usually more than a good sale on roasts, so we grind a lot of meat from the grocery store as well. We do a lot of ground meat jerky, and our own ground sausage. We are on year #2 of our second $100 grinder with no regrets. We easily pay for it in less than a year just grinding our own burger and sausage. Game meat is just a bonus.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Some smoked brats and fresh brats made from a Cabela's $100 special at home. Sometimes I like to make a small batch at home (6 to 12 lbs) instead of a big batch of 25# down at the meat plant.

Stored in the freezer, the smoked are placed in boiling water while still in the vacuum seal bag for around 5 minutes or so. Take out of the bag and they are just like they came out fresh from the smoker.

So good your tongue will beat your brains out.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

So I went back and visited the butcher today to see if he could explain the missing meat, all he said was he cut what I brought in. He did offer to refund me but I don't think you can refund an animals life that was partially wasted in this situation. I could care less about the $150. I am more worried about respecting the animal I killed. Please let this be a lesson to those reading. If you appreciate the life of an animal you killed and want to respect it by eating all of it, than do not pay someone to process your game, just take the time and do it yourself. I have butchered most of the animals I have killed on my own. Final cut meats in St. George is the processor who did this cow. I helped a buddy take his cow elk to final cuts a few years ago. He seemed to get plenty of meat back but we were mad that time because final cuts didn't add any beef fat to the burger. I really didn't want to take this cow to final cuts this year, but a different friend who I was sharing the elk with had a good experience with him, wanted to pay for it, and unfortunately he was successful in convincing me to take it to final cuts. Also my old man has his bison tag this December and wanted to see if final cuts did a good enough job on the elk to warrant taking him the bison. Needless to say the bison will not be going to final cuts. The second lesson to take from this, is to stick to your guns when you know your right. I should never have let people talk me into letting someone else butcher my animal.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

amen ns450f very well stated.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

ns450f said:


> So I went back and visited the butcher today to see if he could explain the missing meat, all he said was he cut what I brought in. He did offer to refund me but I don't think you can refund an animals life that was partially wasted in this situation. I could care less about the $150. I am more worried about respecting the animal I killed. Please let this be a lesson to those reading. If you appreciate the life of an animal you killed and want to respect it by eating all of it, than do not pay someone to process your game, just take the time and do it yourself. I have butchered most of the animals I have killed on my own. Final cut meats in St. George is the processor who did this cow. I helped a buddy take his cow elk to final cuts a few years ago. He seemed to get plenty of meat back but we were mad that time because final cuts didn't add any beef fat to the burger. I really didn't want to take this cow to final cuts this year, but a different friend who I was sharing the elk with had a good experience with him, wanted to pay for it, and unfortunately he was successful in convincing me to take it to final cuts. Also my old man has his bison tag this December and wanted to see if final cuts did a good enough job on the elk to warrant taking him the bison. Needless to say the bison will not be going to final cuts. The second lesson to take from this, is to stick to your guns when you know your right. I should never have let people talk me into letting someone else butcher my animal.


Sorry you had a bad experience, but not all meat processors (butcher's) are like that...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It still comes down to that if you don't know the weight of the meat/bone that was dropped off it is hard to come up with what came out in the packages.

Did he say what he charged per pound or was it just the flat $151?

If I remember right the last animal that I had processed was at $0.93 a pound hanging on the hook. So lets say that your butcher charged $0.90 a pound and with him charging you $151 that comes out to 167lbs now subtract 37lbs of bones that gives you 130 lbs of cut and wrapped meat. Split two ways that give you 65lbs to take home. 

Am I close?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

ns450f said:


> So I went back and visited the butcher today to see if he could explain the missing meat, all he said was he cut what I brought in. He did offer to refund me but I don't think you can refund an animals life that was partially wasted in this situation. I could care less about the $150. I am more worried about respecting the animal I killed. Please let this be a lesson to those reading. If you appreciate the life of an animal you killed and want to respect it by eating all of it, than do not pay someone to process your game, just take the time and do it yourself. I have butchered most of the animals I have killed on my own. Final cut meats in St. George is the processor who did this cow. I helped a buddy take his cow elk to final cuts a few years ago. He seemed to get plenty of meat back but we were mad that time because final cuts didn't add any beef fat to the burger. I really didn't want to take this cow to final cuts this year, but a different friend who I was sharing the elk with had a good experience with him, wanted to pay for it, and unfortunately he was successful in convincing me to take it to final cuts. Also my old man has his bison tag this December and wanted to see if final cuts did a good enough job on the elk to warrant taking him the bison. Needless to say the bison will not be going to final cuts. The second lesson to take from this, is to stick to your guns when you know your right. I should never have let people talk me into letting someone else butcher my animal.


Not to minimize your bad experience but you are ABSOLUTELY overreacting in your admonishment to avoid all meat processors. I have the skills to do my own but my skills pale in comparison to the professional who processes my meat. I can guarantee that my yield is higher and better having him do my knife cuts. I do my own grind.

I guarantee more meat is wasted each year by piss poor shooting than by careless butchering. Your situation was very likely an anomaly both in the case of the processor that you dealt with and regarding processors in general.

Sorry about your bad experience and I hope you enjoy the meat that you got from your elk.------SS


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Critter said:


> It still comes down to that if you don't know the weight of the meat/bone that was dropped off it is hard to come up with what came out in the packages.
> 
> Did he say what he charged per pound or was it just the flat $151?
> 
> ...


He didn't weigh it. He charges by the species. Also I forgot to mention he did not return my tag either and could not produce it when I asked him today.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Not to minimize your bad experience but you are ABSOLUTELY overreacting in your admonishment to avoid all meat processors. I have the skills to do my own but my skills pale in comparison to the professional who processes my meat. I can guarantee that my yield is higher and better having him do my knife cuts. I do my own grind.
> 
> I guarantee more meat is wasted each year by piss poor shooting than by careless butchering. Your situation was very likely an anomaly both in the case of the processor that you dealt with and regarding processors in general.
> 
> Sorry about your bad experience and I hope you enjoy the meat that you got from your elk.------SS


I would say you have an exceptional butcher SS. While I believe they are out there I disagree that doing it oneself you'd get less meat and it would be done better by the average butcher. A butcher does not have the time to care for the finished product as much as most would cutting it themselves. He has to turn a profit and that means moving right along. It certainly isn't rocket science to do it on you own (again if you have the time). It boils down to what investment in time is worth it to do it yourself, thereby giving you peace of mind, in my opinion.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

ns450f said:


> So I went back and visited the butcher today to see if he could explain the missing meat, all he said was he cut what I brought in. He did offer to refund me but I don't think you can refund an animals life that was partially wasted in this situation. I could care less about the $150. I am more worried about respecting the animal I killed. Please let this be a lesson to those reading. If you appreciate the life of an animal you killed and want to respect it by eating all of it, than do not pay someone to process your game, just take the time and do it yourself. I have butchered most of the animals I have killed on my own. Final cut meats in St. George is the processor who did this cow. I helped a buddy take his cow elk to final cuts a few years ago. He seemed to get plenty of meat back but we were mad that time because final cuts didn't add any beef fat to the burger. I really didn't want to take this cow to final cuts this year, but a different friend who I was sharing the elk with had a good experience with him, wanted to pay for it, and unfortunately he was successful in convincing me to take it to final cuts. Also my old man has his bison tag this December and wanted to see if final cuts did a good enough job on the elk to warrant taking him the bison. Needless to say the bison will not be going to final cuts. The second lesson to take from this, is to stick to your guns when you know your right. I should never have let people talk me into letting someone else butcher my animal.


As I mentioned earlier we have been blessed with a great butcher, sorry you had such a negative experience down south. Our guy Carl only charges us 70 cents a pound for standard processing if you don't want jerky, and can age about 15 animals at a time. His family did commercial beef for years but downsized and now uses their processing equipment to help out hunters, only does wild game and is very good with a long list of repeat customers. I wish there were more like Carl.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> As I mentioned earlier we have been blessed with a great butcher, sorry you had such a negative experience down south. Our guy Carl only charges us 70 cents a pound for standard processing if you don't want jerky, and can age about 15 animals at a time. His family did commercial beef for years but downsized and now uses their processing equipment to help out hunters, only does wild game and is very good with a long list of repeat customers. I wish there were more like Carl.


please pm me some contact info for carl. when i'm running low on time or don't have storage options i'd love to have another great butcher. i had used hunsakers with good results but i don't know his status anymore. last animal i tried to bring in he was shut down.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Hunsakers in Tooele did me great.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a pretty good video on a hind quarter. Not fast but good info and layout of the different cuts at the end.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A little longer one with more detail and more of the deer. Gives you an idea of what you should be getting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Still without knowing just how much weight was brought in you can't tell just how much should be returned. Saying average doesn't do anything as far a weight.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

when I processed my own doe antelope I got 38 lbs of meat. when I shot a 2x3 muley the next year I had it processed and got back 40lbs even. the buck was much bigger than that antelope. that same year I got a calf elk that was so small I left the hoofs on the quarters so the processor would believe me it was an elk. I got 90lbs of meat from that elk. that butcher told me that they do a flat rate for deer and they charge by the pound on elk. last year I shot big ol cow elk, took it to a different processor and got back 110 lbs. im sure I could've gotten way more off of any of these critters if id done the processing myself, but I just don't have the time anymore.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just had myself a shower thought: It would probably be better to go with a butcher that charges by the pound than a butcher that charges a flat rate. If they go by the pound they have more of an incentive to get all the meat off the carcass they possibly can. If they charge a flat rate, they will probably just carve off all of the easy meat and call it a day. Maybe? Maybe not? Just a thought.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Usually when they charge by the pound it is the weight that you bring in and not the weight that you take out. So all the scraps are still paid for.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> Usually when they charge by the pound it is the weight that you bring in and not the weight that you take out. So all the scraps are still paid for.


I guess my shower thought didn't hold water after all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I guess my shower thought didn't hold water after all.


It is a good idea to use that type of butcher, that way you know just what you brought in. If they charge you for 100lbs and you only take home 30 then you might have something to complain about.

The I would of loved to of used a flat rate butcher on the last elk that I dropped off. Instead they weighed it in at 475 lbs with the bones in, and I paid them by the pound for that 475 lbs. But I also got a freezer full of meat back. That 475 lbs included everything including most of the neck meat, and ribs.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I always weigh everything when I get it back or when I process it myself.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

the one butcher told me they usually tossed scraps if there was a lot of hair in it. they didn't mess with rinsing it out and grinding. ive since tried to filet the ribs rather than cutting the strips in between.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Frankly, it sounds like you might have gotten a deer back based on those weights.


I agree! That's about what I expect to get from a deer. My deer this year weighed in at the processor at 190lbs. This is gutted, skinned and headless and I was told to expect about a 1/3 or a bit more of that back in meet. So about 60 to 70 lbs.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> It is a good idea to use that type of butcher, that way you know just what you brought in. If they charge you for 100lbs and you only take home 30 then you might have something to complain about.
> 
> The I would of loved to of used a flat rate butcher on the last elk that I dropped off. Instead they weighed it in at 475 lbs with the bones in, and I paid them by the pound for that 475 lbs. But I also got a freezer full of meat back. That 475 lbs included everything including most of the neck meat, and ribs.


Ya, the guy I go to charges a flat rate of $150 for any elk. He's banking on most people bringing in spikes and cows but when a guy like me comes in with a nice 6 point bull, he doesn't make much money.
Last bull, I got back 310 lbs. of misc. packaged meat.
Can't complain about .50 cents a lb.
BTW, he has asked me not to send anyone else because he's way over booked.
So don't ask who he is.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Most of the meat shops are overbooked this year. 
I had to call in a favor to get my elk in. I get it back tomorrow. 
I have a cooler at my house I can 1/4 it and keep it at my house till he is ready for me. 
I'm not set up to grind, so I did the back straps and tenderloins and he will do the rest. 
I'll be interested to see how much I get back.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Ya, the guy I go to charges a flat rate of $150 for any elk. He's banking on most people bringing in spikes and cows but when a guy like me comes in with a nice 6 point bull, he doesn't make much money.
> Last bull, I got back 310 lbs. of misc. packaged meat.
> Can't complain about .50 cents a lb.
> BTW, he has asked me not to send anyone else because he's way over booked.
> So don't ask who he is.


50 cents a pound is a good price. .50 cents a pound is a GREAT price! That's like half a penny per pound!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Does it take more work to throw a 75 lb bale of hay or a small 50 lb bale? My guess it takes more work to cut up a 6x6 vs. a 2 yr old spike or cow.

Cheap wages attract cheap labor. Good wages keep good labor. Since the avg guy doesn't have 4 or 5 days to whittle every smidgen of meat from a carcass to increase yield, paying a guy by the lb with good labor resources isn't a bad trade for you to spend more time doing other things while still getting over 3/4 of your meat back (any for profit business that cuts meat will not painstakingly remove everything).

FEI (for everyone's information) - everyone thinks their animal is the cleanest and best inshape out there when they drop it off. Bloodshot tissue, gut/fecal matter on the loins, paunch guck entrained subsurface from a marginal shot are just some of the things that cause meat loss when cutting. You often don't see this when it's just skinned and dropped off.

If saving $250 to process your own floats your boat, then do it. But in all honesty, you do not hunt because it's a bargain on meat. At the end of the day, butchering your animal will cost you something, no mattter what. It's either your time or cash...


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

+1 HDE. Between me and my girlfriend we killed 4 deer this year. Two does and two bucks. We cut up the first two ourselves because we had the time. Time ran out on the second two (such as life) and I took the other two in. Was happy to do so.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got the rest of my meat back from from my muzzle spike elk today. 
Earlier in this thread I reported that I got 10+ lbs from the tenderloins and back straps I did my self. 
I got back 63 lbs of roasts and burger from the meat cutter. Giving me 73 lbs total. 
I hit him in the neck with my first shot, so that cost me a chunk of meat. But did drop him. 
Second shot thru the lungs.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

2full said:


> But did drop him. Second shot thru the lungs.


Curious why you shot him again?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The neck shot only paralyzed him. He was still thrashing and suffering. 
So I got close and shot again. 
Have seen deer and elk jump up and take off too many times.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I wrote a post about how much meat to pack out on an elk several years ago
http://www.backcountrychronicles.com/elk-pack-out-weight/
I have a table from the University of Wyoming...

1½ year old cow should average 122 lbs of boneless meat...
Here is the UofW pub (The Elk Carcass) if interested:
http://www.wyomingextension.org/agpubs/pubs/B594R.pdf

I think everyone should process their own game...
Plus you know you don't get back the same meat.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

High Desert Elk said:


> Does it take more work to throw a 75 lb bale of hay or a small 50 lb bale? My guess it takes more work to cut up a 6x6 vs. a 2 yr old spike or cow.
> 
> Cheap wages attract cheap labor. Good wages keep good labor. Since the avg guy doesn't have 4 or 5 days to whittle every smidgen of meat from a carcass to increase yield, paying a guy by the lb with good labor resources isn't a bad trade for you to spend more time doing other things while still getting over 3/4 of your meat back (any for profit business that cuts meat will not painstakingly remove everything).
> 
> ...


I butchered my elk on a new tarp, there was no feces, spoilage, dirt, or guts on my quarters, backstraps, and tenders. Just a little hair that can never seem to be avoided. But I leave lots of the white connective tissue on my meat so I can remove the hair and any other contaminants with the excess connective tissue. I barely clipped the back of a front shoulder and blood shot meat was minimal. Some of us hunt for the meat, not the antlers and have enough respect for the animal we killed to work very hard not to waste any meat. So when I work very hard to get good clean meat and keep it from spoiling, then only get 50 pounds back from a 300+ pound elk I am pissed. The dnr would give me a ticket if I left an elk carcass with only 50 pounds of meat. 
Also, saying that people don't hunt for cheap meat is ignorant. There are a lot of people who hunt because they can't afford grocery store prices. If I do the butchering myself, which I will always do from now on, than I can get 100+ pounds of meat for $120.00. That's a $50 tag, and $70 for gas and food. Where else can I get steaks and roasts $1.20 a pound?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

ns450f said:


> Also, saying that people don't hunt for cheap meat is ignorant. There are a lot of people who hunt because they can't afford grocery store prices. If I do the butchering myself, which I will always do from now on, than I can get 100+ pounds of meat for $120.00. That's a $50 tag, and $70 for gas and food. Where else can I get steaks and roasts $1.20 a pound?


I would disagree with you on this. Ya sure if you live somewhere you can hunt out your back door then maybe hunting its cheaper then grocery store prices but for the vast majority of us our game meat is costing $5 plus a pound. If you have to figure the cost of game meat to justify hunting your better off purchasing a half a pig or cow and cutting it up yourself.

If your just going to figure tag and gas cost your fooling yourself as the firearm, ammo, clothes, vehicle wear and tear, and your time will also count not to mention that new knife or thingamajig you just had to have for the hunt.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I have shot 9 elk and 5 deer with the used .308 I bought when I was 14, I paid $250 for that rifle. A box of rounds is $20 and that lasts 4 to 5 hunts at least. Paid time off at work so I don't lose money spending my time hunting. I have used an inherited knife to do all my butchering. Half a cow when I checked was $1200 to $ 1600 when I checked. And I don't believe in pork.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Well you would be an exception from most hunters.

So you don't use pork to mix in game meat and make sausages and stuff? Thats to bad.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

missing out on the pork imho. 

but to each their own.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

ns450f said:


> A box of rounds is $20 and that lasts 4 to 5 hunts at least.


I am sure you shoot more than this through out the year. You know...you want to keep your skills honed and tuned that has to factor into the cost.



muddydogs said:


> If your just going to figure tag and gas cost your fooling yourself as the firearm, ammo, clothes, vehicle wear and tear, and your time will also count not to mention that new knife or thingamajig you just had to have for the hunt.


+1 on this. There is no way you can get game meat for that cheap. Just factoring fuel alone I use up a tank at 80 bucks. For 50 lbs of deer meat that puts me at 1.60 a pound and then you have the cost of the camp. I would find it very difficult to come up with an actual cost per pound on game meat just because of all the factors and costs that play into it throughout the year. If you wan't cheap meat you buy bulk at some commercial establishment.

I hunt because I enjoy the sport, the time spent with family and friends, the satisfaction of a good and/or successful hunt, the meat, and a slew of other factors. If you do it because it's cheap meat you really are kidding yourself.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

ns450f said:


> Also, saying that people don't hunt for cheap meat is ignorant. There are a lot of people who hunt because they can't afford grocery store prices. If I do the butchering myself, which I will always do from now on, than I can get 100+ pounds of meat for $120.00. That's a $50 tag, and $70 for gas and food. Where else can I get steaks and roasts $1.20 a pound?


Wouldn't say it was ignorant. There is a lot involved when talking cost, does not only pertain to dollars.

My statement was made after observing thousands of customers/hunters over the past few decades, not necessarily your situation, and also made for others reading these posts to counter the disdain some may have for a guy trying to run an honest business to make a living. To that end, I think everyone should mechanic their own rides, to ensure you get all of your car back with clean oil and not someone else's dirty and used up stuff.

Sorry if you took offense, that was not my intent.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If you want real cost per pound, you can't just factor gas and food for the hunt. And you have to go beyond clothing, ammo, knives, etc as well. If you're going to butcher an animal. What equipment does it take to break down the animal once it is back home? What are you wrapping it with? What are you storing it in? How much does it cost to keep it cold? 

It gets pretty darn technical and somewhat expensive when you break it all down. Over time the investment can pay off, but it is not cheaper the first handful of times butchering your own animal. 

And what was said about time is correct. Breaking down an animal correct takes a bit of time, and not everyone has that at their disposal immediately after a hunt. If you are waiting a day, or two, or more, now you're talking about even more cost to keep the animal cool while you wait to break it down.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If you want real cost per pound, you can't just factor gas and food for the hunt. And you have to go beyond clothing, ammo, knives, etc as well.


SSSHHHHHH. DON'T TELL MY WIFE.

It's true, there's a lot to it. It's my experience and having dealt with a lot of this on the selling side of life- it's worth spending the money up front on good quality equipment (whatever it is you want to buy- not getting into brand loyalties here) so that the cost is effectively ammortized over time.

If you're trying to go on the cheap, and you spend on the cheap, then a lot of times you'll end up on the cheap end of things.

There are bad apples everywhere. Bad layers. Bad products. Bad companies. Bad butchers. Bad mechanics. You name it, there's bad ones. Bad politicians especially  Doesn't mean there aren't a lot of really good ones around. I try to do as much stuff as possible by myself or find help to do it. If its not in my wheel of expertise and I have the money, I give it to people who do a great job. I'd rather pay someone to do a great job than me do a terrible job trying to save money. IE- repour my dog run because I tried to do it myself.

Hunting is expensive, but the price I have to pay for quality time with my kids, great friends, new acquaintances, and nature is absolutely worth it to me.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Mechams in magna has done my last handful of deer and elk. Though he doesn't weigh em, I've never had reason to question it. Took him a calf elk and ended up with around 75 pounds of meat total. And that was a super small elk.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

When it comes to comparing the expenses of hunting vs the amount of meat we bring in I have my own thoughts on the subject. If I wasn't obsessed with hunting I would probably have some other stupid hobby that I blow tons of money on. That hobby likely wouldn't have an end result of a freezer full of meat. When it all is said and done it doesn't really matter to me whether my wild game comes down to $1 a pound or $20 a pound. I'm just happy I get to go hunting!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I stopped trying to use the "but we'll save $$" line long ago. If you think the $/lbs on big game gets pricey, don't ever look into that for birds with a well trained dog!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Buying elk meat is probably still more expensive than hunting for it. 10-11$ per pound of ground meat.

If you google "buy elk meat" this is the first result.

https://www.fossilfarms.com/north-american-elk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Buying elk meat is probably still more expensive than hunting for it. 10-11$ per pound of ground meat.
> 
> If you google "buy elk meat" this is the first result.
> 
> https://www.fossilfarms.com/north-american-elk


True. The cost of our wild game might start to seem a lot more reasonable if we make an apples to apples comparison of it to other organic, grass-fed meat. Ever looked at the prices at the meat section of a Whole Foods? No thanks.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Buying elk meat is probably still more expensive than hunting for it. 10-11$ per pound of ground meat.
> 
> If you google "buy elk meat" this is the first result.
> 
> https://www.fossilfarms.com/north-american-elk


Note that this is a farm and they state that they farm raise their game. May be hormone and antibiotic free but I bet they use very specialized and expensive GMO strains of feed. Although it's elk vs elk meat it's still apples vs oranges in that it is not wild meat.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MadHunter said:


> Note that this is a farm and they state that they farm raise their game. May be hormone and antibiotic free but I bet they use very specialized and expensive GMO strains of feed. Although it's elk vs elk meat it's still apples vs oranges in that it is not wild meat.


Not meant to be apples to apples, meant to show that if you wanted to go buy a 3lb elk tenderloin, it's going to cost $160 or more.

That's 3 elk tags. 5lbs of ground elk, $50.

Doesn't matter if it's organic or what they ate, if you want elk meat, it's going to cost you one way or another. And it's expensive.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> And it's expensive.


Very expensive either way! So I'd rather hunt it and have some fun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would hate to even think of adding up what I have spent on hunting deer and elk, lets forget the out of country jaunts I have taken. 

However you can at times find a rancher who will let you butcher one of his range steers for a good price and that meat taste completely different than one you will find in a butcher shop or store. They are more like a wild animal as far as the taste goes. 

I have picked up a couple of these range beef for what the rancher would get when he takes them to the sale barn which is close to 1/2 the price that a butcher will charge.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

When it comes to USDA cattle, a large packing plant will kill thousands per week whereas a smaller "butcher shop" will only do a few dozen. Either packing plant is still paying for the USDA inspectors to be there, this cost is absorbed more easily in bulk than the few.

Although both plants may operate at an economies of scale level, the smaller plant will always net a higher price. That, however, is what attracts direct buy customers to them. A better sense of quality assurance and most local ranchers/farmers are more prone to sell their local raised cattle to the small guy than the big guy. The big guy will want to under cut price to sell in large volume bulk to Safeway, Kroger's, and Walmart. The smaller guy will be willing to pay a skosh more because Mr. and Mrs. Pearson down the road is willing to pay a little more more something what would likely be a little more "clean", still slaughtered under USDA standards of course.

Now if you really want to feel bad about meat yield vs. price, antelope is probably the most disheartening. One neighborhood backyard bbq with 'lope burgers over Memorial Day weekend will wipe out the 35 lbs of meat you get back, at a cost of $24 per head, even worse for an nonresident tag 8)


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Now if you really want to feel bad about meat yield vs. price, antelope is probably the most disheartening. One neighborhood backyard bbq with 'lope burgers over Memorial Day weekend will wipe out the 35 lbs of meat you get back, at a cost of $24 per head, even worse for an nonresident tag 8)[/QUOTE]

but oh so worth it on these little buggers. so much fun and tasty.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Filet mignon of the prairie is worth every penny!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

This thread reminds me of politics. One side using data to show they are right and the other using the same data to show they are right. Yet, both are right and both are wrong. 

Because why does it matter? There is no doubt that the only way for a man (or woman) to obtain their own wild game is to hunt it. The experience out weighs the cost to me. Do people not have hobbies, passions, and entertainment they spend money on? Hunting is an experience and the meat, antlers, horns, or memories are the reward. 

For all the number guys out there-- My last elk took 1/2 a day and cost me $40 in gas, $100 in processing, and $2 in bullets. Got back over 200 lbs of meat. Gave away 100 lbs. I wore the same blue jeans and sweat shirt I am wearing today. But I was with my son, doing something I love which means the experience is priceless. The meat on the other hand was cheaper than I can raise my own beef. But then there were 4 other trips where we didn't bring home meat, but the trip was full of memories. Put a price on that........

...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don’t think anyone is claiming that the cost of hunting isn’t worth it. Just that there are a lot of costs when you add it all up. 

The advice to buy quality gear up front is grwat advice if you ask me. Which you didn’t, but I answered anyway! Buying cheap and replacing with cheap becomes pretty darn expensive over time.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

there's always a cost to recreation. at the end of this one you get exercise, fun, memories, skills, an investment (gun), and hopefully some meat. you gotta spend your spare time somehow. i'd rather get something out of it than nothing. 

fwiw, my wife buys into the hormone free grass fed meat thing. the whole family loves deer, elk, antelope, grouse, duck and the occasional pheasant. and i'm happy to go get those for them.


----------

